# I'm organising a goat show for our area ...



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, and that is what I can blame it on when the nice men in white coats come and take me away ... 

Okay, so here's the story. Our local show is a one day event and in years gone by was a big agricultural event with cattle, sheep, crops, veges and all sorts of produce. But, in recent years as with a lot of the little shows around here the farming side of the show has struggled and the sideshows have taken over. It doesnt help that local kids are not all that interested in farming, as well as the drought means that farmers dont have extra money to go to the show, and their animals arent in show condition in the first place. 

Anyway ... in Feb this year I implemented a goat section in our local show, we started off small with classes only for boer and commercial meat goats. We only did really basic classes - doe under 12 mths/over 12 mths and the same for bucks, in both the fullblood and commercial sections. We didnt know whether we would get any interest. Well, we got 57 goats and 5 exhibitors, hundreds of spectators and sooo much interest it was crazy. 

So for 2009 I have had requests to make it an all breeds show and here is what I am going to try and cater for:

Fullblood Stud Boer Goats
Commercial Meat Goats (any breed/crossbreed)
Angora Goats
Mohair fleeces
Dairy Goats

A few things I want to do: 

I want to keep the entry fees really really low, so that people dont have to spend a fortune to bring their goats to the show. 

I want to be able to give a prize trophy as in something useful like goat equipment for all the champions, along with their ribbons. Cos, trophies might look pretty on the shelf but there's not much more you can do with them. 

I want to be able to give every exhibitor a little something, a bucket with a few bits and pieces in it like some goat bits, feed samples etc. 

I want to get sponsorship from exhibitors, breeders, local businesses etc to cover the costs of all of this.

I was thinking of providing goat sausages and a barbecue for exhibitors free of charge.

I also want to keep this show really laid back and fun - not too many rules - make it a day out for people to boost their spirits. A few fun things I was thinking of (wont necessarily do it all, just a few things I have been thinking of) - guess the weight of the wether competition, goat pat bingo, a fancy dress competition (dress up the goat) for the kids, a raffle, goat cart rides ... 

So I guess I'm just after your thoughts. 

What makes a really good show? What makes a really sucky show? What are somethings you have seen done at shows that were really good/bad?

At this stage I have like 20 Boer breeders on board, a couple angoras and a couple dairies. 

Good, but :GAAH: I dont know where I'm gonna house them all???? Will figure that out ... 

At the moment I am trying to find the list of classes, I will post it when I find it (its on my laptop).


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

keren that is good work!
Maybe you could contact some companies and ask if they want samples put in the buckets.
You know how show bags have those little sample things, trying to get you to buy them.

I love this
My mum has been playing a huge part in organising 4wd comps which are huge for years
I have learnt some skills helping her with that most my life 

I hope it goes good!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay here are the classes:

For the Angora, Boer and Commercial Meat Goat sections:

Under 6 mths
6 mths and under 12 mths
12 mths and under 18 mths
18 mths and under 2 yrs
2 yrs and under 3 yrs
3 yrs and over

For both bucks and does

Sire’s progeny class – three animals by the same sire, not necessarily bred or owned by the exhibitor, both sexes to be represented, to be selected from animals entered in the ordinary classes. To be judged for quality and consistency of type. 

Breeder’s group – three animals bearing the exhibitor’s tattoo and prefix, both sexes to be represented, to be selected from animals entered in the ordinary classes. Animals will be judged on quality and consistency of type, and should clearly show the direction which the breeder is taking. 

Dam and one or two progeny, progeny may be any age. Dam must display her ability to breed ‘better than herself’. 

For the mohair fleeces:

Kid type fleece
Young goat type fleece (doe/wether)
Young goat type fleece (buck)
Adult fleece (doe/wether)
Adult fleece (buck)

For the dairy:

Doe in milk, under 3 yrs 
Doe in milk, 3 yrs and over 
(these classes will have separate classes dividing the Swiss breeds - Saanen, Toggy and British Alpine, from the Anglo Nubians, from the Australian Breeds - Meelan and Brown, from the commercial goats. 
Veteran doe in milk, over 6 yrs (this will be two classes, one will lump in all the reg'd goats, Swiss, Anglo and Australian, one will be the unreg commercial goats.)
Dry doe, any age (same as above)
Best udder, first lactation (this will be all breeds)
Best udder, second or subsequent lactation (same as above)
Doe kid, under 12 mths (this and the next two will be the full separation again)
Doe, 1 yr and under 2 yrs (not lactating) 
Doe, 2 yrs and under 3 yrs (not lactating) 
Dam and one or two progeny, any age (this will be all breeds)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

boy sounds like a ton of work! good for you on doing this and promoting the goat breeds.

I love it when the price per goat per show is only $5.00 but the highest i have seen is 7.00 per goat per show (sometimes we have 2 shows at one venue -- like one show in the morning and one in the afternoon each with different judges).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The whole Idea........ sounds more fun and holsom... then the big shows....It does sound terrific...
good luck with it......  :thumbup:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

How is the organizing going?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> love it when the price per goat per show is only $5.00 but the highest i have seen is 7.00 per goat per show (sometimes we have 2 shows at one venue -- like one show in the morning and one in the afternoon each with different judges).


wow, it's $10 per goat here, for dairy and meat divisions. :veryangry:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I will probably be charging $2 per class, last year it was free entry but I need to raise some funds.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

one thing we always do at our shows is attach raffle tickets to the backs of the ribbons. We havea table with different grade raffles. Like if you get third you can put it in for one of three different raffles. If you get a first then you can put it in for this raffle (its usually a bigger prize) and then at the end of the show you draw to see who won things. Things like buckets treats gift cirtificates to the local feed store. brushes hoof trimmers whatever you can find. You could also try to get donations before hand. Go around to local business an see if they will donate to raise money for prizes. Then make a list of all the people who donated and put flyers all over the barn are and show area that has the lists of sponsers. Its advertising for their business too. If they have a banner they will let you borrow ask if you can use it in the show area. 
I would be willing to donate one of my drawings or paintings as a prize if the shipping isnt too much.
beth


----------

